# I.D. this dog please



## DROPPINEM (Sep 1, 2009)

I found this dog at Rodneys bbq in New Hope on Sunday.No one at the resturant claimed it so i took it to the pound to see if it was chipped and it was not so i took her home and give it two baths and killed all the fleas.I believe she is an english coonhound but am not sure.Kinda looks like a cross between a redbone and bluetick but i am not sure.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ummm....pic?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 1, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Ummm....pic?



sorry




pic added


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Sep 1, 2009)

Redtick

    BOB


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Sep 1, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Redtick
> 
> BOB



I second that!!!


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah man, its a redtick....


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 1, 2009)

she's a pretty thing ....


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll bet someone is hunting for that dog  !


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 2, 2009)

will hunt 4 food said:


> I'll bet someone is hunting for that dog  !



Well i filled out a found dog report at the pound and plan on going to a neighborhood behind the resturant where i found her and going door to door (as soon as i can get time).I also put two threads on here saying "anyone lost a dog in New Hope"...I would want some one else to do the same for me.The dog just had a collar and no tags.Trust me i would love to find the owner for her.


----------



## Davans (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd get her in the woods and see what she can do.


----------



## robinleeanne (Sep 2, 2009)

She's Beautifull!!


----------



## sbrown (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it just me......I may be a dumb*%* but I'd swear I see some Bassett Hound in that dog?


----------



## DOXIELADY (Sep 3, 2009)

its a good thing you came along and helping her find her home best of luck doing so ,she sure is a beautiful dog


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Sep 3, 2009)

sbrown said:


> Is it just me......I may be a dumb*%* but I'd swear I see some Bassett Hound in that dog?



I think it looks like it has some bassett hound as well.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 4, 2009)

Augustabowhunter said:


> I think it looks like it has some bassett hound as well.



Possibly,she is a fat girl....Who knows she is a sweet dog though.She has found a permanent bed in my clean socks hamper...I had to lift her head up this morning to get a pair of socks to put on.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Sep 4, 2009)

Where do any of you see basset?????


                 BOB


----------



## 360ram14 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, if there is no owner...I will surely take her off your hands! lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't see any basset- I've owned a couple registered English redtick coonhounds over the years, and they looked just like that'un. That's a good looking dog.


----------



## DaveDzurinko (Sep 5, 2009)

I think her face looks Basset too, but I've never owned a redtick.  I tried to attach a couple photos of my Basset Hound.  They're poor quality, just tried to get a similar angle.


----------



## DaveDzurinko (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry, photo I wanted it too large. I'm gonna attach another.  Not as good, but there is a resemblance.


----------



## fireretriever (Sep 8, 2009)

All hounds have that face, you know big eyes and ears and that hound  look. She is a redtick or english coonhound  whatever you want to call her she is a good lookin dog. Good luck


----------



## Tugboat1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm just glad she has a good home.


----------

